# Remap ECU, Maxima to E85 fuel



## Cimi (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been trying to find as much information on the topic as possible. I've decided to convert my 2001 Maxima to run on E85 fuel. As usual, there are two major problems:

The first one is corrosion. As far as I know, A33 Maximas from the year 2000 and on are allowed to use up to 10% ethanol fuel. Fuel system' metal parts seems to be plated iron. Does anyone know where can I find info about the materials used in the fuel system? I'm prepared to change all the necessary lines, tubes and pipes for those, which are ethanol and gas-resistant.

Second problem is the increased consumption of fuel and I'm assuming it will increase max. 30%. I cannot find data anywhere on the stock fuel pump or injectors. All I could find is the operating fuel pressure, which is about 2,4 to 3,0 bar. I think it would be vital to know flow rates of both pump and injectors. After all the flow rates must be increased about 30% or otherwise the mix will be too lean.

I'm not 100% sure if the ECU could be reprogrammed to just add more fuel with longer pulses. Does anyone know if it's possible to reprogram the ECU and how to do it? As far as I know there are two methods: by Consult 2 or J2534, which both require quite expensive hardware... On my opinion, it would be more wise to use the money on the fuel system rather than ECU reprogramming hardware since there is no guarantee if the stock fuel parts will even work.

Thank you all for reading and interest! Here in Finland the fuel prices have made lots of people look for other options for fuel.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have to say that is a first! Most people in North America that have E85 flex fuel vehicles wish they weren't because of the poor fuel mileage they get out of them. While I'm interested in how this turns out for you, it would just seem to make more practical sense to sell the 2001 Maxima and use the money from it towards a newer, E85 flex fuel vehicle than to go through a lot of time, expense and labor to convert a 15 year old vehicle into an E85 flex fuel vehicle with worse fuel mileage than it had before.


----------



## Cimi (Jul 25, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> I have to say that is a first! Most people in North America that have E85 flex fuel vehicles wish they weren't because of the poor fuel mileage they get out of them. While I'm interested in how this turns out for you, it would just seem to make more practical sense to sell the 2001 Maxima and use the money from it towards a newer, E85 flex fuel vehicle than to go through a lot of time, expense and labor to convert a 15 year old vehicle into an E85 flex fuel vehicle with worse fuel mileage than it had before.


Yesterday I checked fuel prices here. There are actully three options here:
95 octane gas with 10% ethanol for newer cars,
98 octane gas with 5% ethanol for older cars and
E85 fuel with 70 to 85% ethanol for flex fuel vehicles.
95 octane gas costs 1,32 EUR/l and E85 0,94 EUR/l. E85 still costs less even if you add the 30% consumption to it. ( 0,94 * 1,3 = 1,23 EUR/l )

I have to disagree with your opinion of buying a FFV versus converting my recent Maxima. There still is a chance, that I won't have to modify the fuel system at all if the injector and fuel pump flow rates go high enough. Even if I'd buy a new fuel pump and injectors, it will still come cheaper than buying a FFV here. I would desperately need advice of how to reprogram the cars' ECU with as less hardware and costs as possible... :|

I'm currently studying bachelors' degree in mechanical engineering. I really don't mind labour especially with cars.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a US company, but thought you might be interested in this:

https://www.change2e85.com/index.php?route=common/home

Here's another one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7MwYFUPxt4

Seems like you're not the only one that wants to switch to E85.


----------

